# Tyranid Colour Schemes



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been thinking about colour schems for my Tyranid army, and for some reason I've chose orange and purple. I've painted one gaunt in each colour for comparison - which do you think looks best?


















I've not chosen weapon or claw colours just yet - I suspect black for the claws and blades and gray for the weapons will probably be what's chosen.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

i like the one on the right


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Me too. Defines the detail better. But I think the left carapace colour would be even better.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

reubiedoo said:


> Me too. Defines the detail better. But I think the left carapace colour would be even better.


As in the orange carapace colour from the one on the left used as the flesh for the one on the right?

Hmm, that would be easier to paint - that's just the Solar Orange foundation highlighted with Fiery Orange - the flesh on the right involved some washes as well which made it look slightly dirty looking - I did debate where a darker base coast needs to be used - I might try that on another one.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Cheers for the comments thus far - that's my choice right now as well.

Any ideas what colour the weapons and claws should be? The codex varies as to whether the weapon symbiotes should match the flesh colours or not...


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Those colors don't seem to mesh to me. It might just be the picture, but I don't like those colors together at all. Is there possibly another scheme you can go with? 

If not, I prefer the one on the right.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I actually like the one on the left. i think if you did the claws/teeth and details in a light colour and tapered some blue onto the carapace you'd have a really striking army.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i am with varakir on that one, the darker purple skin with the 'orange' carapace and light claws would actually come out quite striking, aslong as you highlight the purple, possibly paint the vents the same colour as the carapace or claws.

if you do go with the idea from me and varakir, i suggest grey to white, or Graveyard earth / bleach bone / white, claws would work out nicely with the design.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I also think that the darker skin and lighter carapace is nicer.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got much to think about now. Thanks for the comments.

@Varakir - what did you mean by tapering some blue onto the carapace?

@KhanitieAssassin - by vents, do you mean the vents in the flesh? - I don't normally try to paint those a different colour as my painting ability is um a bit limited, (i.e. I tried a few times, and it looked awful). 

I'll try and prepare another figure next weekend - off away from home all week.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

newt_e said:


> @Varakir - what did you mean by tapering some blue onto the carapace?


Like this:










I think blending it from a dark to light orange might work as well, but it's hard to visualise.

Whatever you decide to do with these schemes i think you'll have a very unique brood :victory:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yes, i meant the vents in the flesh,


----------

